# Ich suche ordentlich zeuch (und zwar eine psp und ps2 Spiele)



## LeftHandOvGod (19. Mai 2009)

Also ich suche:

-psp(am besten noch mit dem spiel god of war dabei)
-ps2 spiele: metal gear solid reihe also 1-3 und Black
-stalker: shadow of chernobyl

an tauschen wäre ich sehr intressiert.

Ich biete an:
PC:
-frontlines: fuel of war uncut pegi - in england gekauft
-vietcong 2
-prince of persia: special edition (pop1,pop2,pop3)
-Kane and Lynch: Dead men (ohne usk zeichen)
-Hitman: Bloodmoney
-Splinter Cell: double agent
-Dawn of war: soulstorm(eingeschweißt)
-Thief: Deadly shadows
-Serious Sam 2 (eingeschweißt)

ps2:
-medal of honor: Frontlines
-Medal of honor: Rising sun

grüße Hannes


----------



## GameZocker92 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ich suche ordentlich zeuch*



			
				LeftHandOvGod am 19.05.2009 20:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich suche:
> 
> -psp(am besten noch mit dem spiel god of war dabei)
> -ps2 spiele: metal gear solid reihe also 1-3
> ...



Stalker hätte ich hier mit Handbuch usw. rumliegen. Was haste den zum tauschen?

MfG


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ich suche ordentlich zeuch*



			
				GameZocker92 am 19.05.2009 21:36 schrieb:
			
		

> LeftHandOvGod am 19.05.2009 20:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wenn das nicht die HAMMERPREIS variante ist dann:

-dawn of war: soulstrom (noch eingeschweißt)
-Serious sam 2 (noch eingeschweißt)
-halo(pc)
-frontlines: fuel of war uncut pegi - in england gekauft
-vietcong 2
-prince of persia: special edition (pop1,pop2,pop3)
-Thief: deadly shadows

ps2:
-medal of honor: Frontlines
-Medal of honor: Rising sun

vielleicht geäfllt dir ja was
gruß Hannes


----------



## GameZocker92 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ich suche ordentlich zeuch*



			
				LeftHandOvGod am 20.05.2009 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> GameZocker92 am 19.05.2009 21:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne ist die ganze Normalle Version. Hätte interesse an Halo und evtl. Frontlines

MfG


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ich suche ordentlich zeuch*



			
				GameZocker92 am 20.05.2009 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> LeftHandOvGod am 20.05.2009 12:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jopp ok..... also halo für stalker wär ne feine sache? naja und frontlines, weiß nich, haste denn noch was zum tauschen dagegen?


----------



## GameZocker92 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ich suche ordentlich zeuch*



			
				LeftHandOvGod am 20.05.2009 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> GameZocker92 am 20.05.2009 12:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also nichts was du bräuchtest. Aber ich hab Frontlines eh auf der Xbox360 durchgespielt

MfG


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ich suche ordentlich zeuch*



			
				GameZocker92 am 20.05.2009 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> LeftHandOvGod am 20.05.2009 15:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja also wenn du noch irgendwas loswerden willst an games (auch ps2) dann schreib das und wenn mir irgendwas taugt dann könnt ich dir dafür frontlines geben wenn du willst.

also halo1 gegen stalker(unbeschädigt?) geht klar?


----------



## GameZocker92 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ich suche ordentlich zeuch*



> also halo1 gegen stalker(unbeschädigt?) geht klar?



Also Stalker ist noch in einem super Zustand. Wie siehts mit Halo aus? Hast du da schon nen Onlineacc?

MfG


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ich suche ordentlich zeuch*



			
				GameZocker92 am 20.05.2009 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> > also halo1 gegen stalker(unbeschädigt?) geht klar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is ja halo 1 und da man da noch ohne account spielt - NEIN^^


----------



## GameZocker92 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ich suche ordentlich zeuch*



			
				LeftHandOvGod am 20.05.2009 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> GameZocker92 am 20.05.2009 16:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Echt? Ich kann mich irgendwie errinern das ich das mal bei einem Freund Online spiele wollte und da hat der nach einem Key gefragt. 

Ach egal. 
Verpackung und Handbuch sind dabei?

MfG


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ich suche ordentlich zeuch*



			
				GameZocker92 am 20.05.2009 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> LeftHandOvGod am 20.05.2009 16:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja den key brauchst du schon...is aber account unabhängig, jap verpackung und handbuch alles dabei.


----------



## GameZocker92 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ich suche ordentlich zeuch*



			
				LeftHandOvGod am 21.05.2009 00:09 schrieb:
			
		

> GameZocker92 am 20.05.2009 18:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okey dann würd ich sagen

Stalker Shadow of Chernobyl gegen Halo 1 geht in Ordnung. Ich schick dir meine Adresse per PM.

MfG


----------

